# Very hard to find out



## forloop (Feb 10, 2015)

Helo, we got that question at class.
84C0A9423 <- whats that exactly
We were learning about network systems security and in that the topic was keys and encryption.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Please read our rules . . A link to them is at the top of every page.

We do not offer assistance with school homework


----------

